# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  to enter someone else's dreams

## anonymous

hi! i have a question...can i enter someone else's dreams? tell something or even touch that the person could even feel it..if i would be able to do that will the person know that i do it deliberately? am i violating privacy?
if anyone knows how could you please teach me? asap.
thanks for taking time reading.

----------


## Solarflare

It is called shared dreaming.

There are different opinions and Points of View as to weather you can share dreams or not. Some say you can and some say you can't. I personally don't believe it. But when I did believe it I made almost the exact same thread in Beyond Dreaming. You can search for it if you want as I don't remember the name. Basically if I were to summarize what they said it is that it IS a violation of privacy as dreams should be personal and kept to yourself. I personally wouldn't know why someone would deliberately enter someones dream without telling them unless you want to surprise them next morning or whatever. you really should let them know you are entering their head before entering their head...

I don't believe it anymore so I wouldn't know how too... You should get their permission because if whoever you are doing this to doesnt want you to, they will find it disrespectful and whatnot....

----------


## Loaf

Hello,

I've experimented with shared dreaming myself for a handful of years. I've concluded that while this phenomenon may be possible, it is not an exact science (and that's putting it lightly). To induce a shared dream where both people remember it and are able to write down their dream experience without coming into contact with each other in reality and tainting the evidence, is not easy. I believe I have achieved evidence of shared dreaming (nothing that can really be presented beyond our word against yours though).

Whether it is true or not, people have discussed the ethical issues related to shared dreaming. What if you forced sexual interaction with another person in a shared dream, against their will, nightly? Thankfully, shared dreaming isn't stable enough for this to be possible. Its just as plausible that shared dreams are total coincidences given the "un-tampered" success rate people have with them when doing tests.

I wouldn't worry about such a thing at this stage. However you could take a leaf from a self-proclaimed shared dreamer called Raven Knight, who always believed in treating anybody you suspected was more than just a dream character with grace.

Personally I don't buy into much of it. Shared dreaming, I believe may be possible in some form of way, under certain circumstances. But otherwise its all a bit bollocks really isn't it?

----------


## Anukramet

I believe that shared dreaming might be possible with some technique, but I dont think it should be in our top priorities. We should become adept dreamers first, with ability to control our dreams more etc. before even trying shared dreaming. 

As for the moral issues, I dont think its a problem. Someone who would intentionally rape someone in dreams for laughs would probably never have the emotional/psychic stability needed to actually do so. At least I hope not. Besides, the victim would probably just wake up.

----------


## DreamBliss

I gave this some thought too... Kinda getting ahead of myself because I am still having trouble with my lucid dreams. But it seems to me that you could arrange to meet someone at an agreed upon place, and from then on share the dream. You could also use Shamanic drumming like Robert Moss, and lead a small group into a collective dream journey. He gives detailed accounts of this, and assuming he is not outright lying that proves it _is_ possible.

Some people believe that you leave your body during the sleep stage, even if only slightly. So if you become lucid it should be simple to think of the name of the person you wish to contact, and you will be there, either at their physical bedside, somewhere in the spiritual realm, or in their dream. I don't ascribe to the daily sleep separation theory. I think getting into someone else's dream is as simple as thinking of the person's name, and if you end up outside their physical body just place your hands into it, third-eye or crown chakra area, and connect to to them mentally. At this point you will have gone from lucid to projecting, and you can literally reach out and touch someone. When the two of you mental connect you should find yourself in their dream. *This is a violation of theory personal privacy however, and therefore should never be done without prior consent.*
- DreamBliss

----------


## Immortal

Yo I used to be a skeptic up until a few years ago when I had a dream with my gf in it, so after I woke up I called her up and told her about it. We both nearly shit a brick she always writes down her dreams in the morning, I suggest you do too really helps with lucidity and recall. Turns out we both had the same exact dream, how romantic eh? We'll that when I really got into all the shit and turns out their is a shit load of biochemical and quantum mechanical theories(nerdy I know but when you can actually but out a theories backed by science it feels great to totally pwn people lol) that can explain such phenomena and telepathy. So I'll run down the basics, all thoughts equal energy being released in the brain and that energy radiates out in every direction, over 93% of DNA's function is in communication between cells in your body. We are all made out of the same things how hard would it be for them to communicate with another bodies cells? So DNA can actually project it's structure, when light photons are in a vacuum and you put DNA in it the photons form to the shape of the DNA, then when DNA is removed the photons stay in the same formation. So when you have two test tubes of water one with DNA, one without and run 7hz of energy through both of them. They both show signs of DNA, but when tested without the energy only one has DNA in it, kinda cool. So there is something out there called a buckey ball a Carbon60 molecule and when shot through a slit, in a vacuum, it turns from solid matter into an energy wave that can't have it's time and location measured at the same time either it is found in time and is in more than one location, or found in location and stretched across the past, present, and future. Hella confusing but turns out water can do the same thing, turns from matter into energy, remember E=MC2 this is where it is actually applied, all matter is energy with the slowest vibration possible. In fact Einstein used a lot of Lucid Dreaming to influence his theories and research. Which brings me to the pineal gland, third eye has rods and cones in it just like an eye, which is why it's called a third eye, also has crystals in it for transferring and receiving information. Which is the gland in your brain that turns serotonin into Melatonin and also is full of water, it can also produce DMT. Which releases when you are born, sometimes when dreaming, and when you die, since it is only 2 hydrogen and 1 oxygen atom away from tryptophan an amino acid nearly all life forms on earth can potentially create it. Your Pineal has water inside of it, well anyways when you release DMT it creates an bio-electrical shield around your pineal, a vacuum of sorts, which turns the water in it into energy which then projects outside of your skull. Cool huh? Well it gets better this your conscious though leaving your body, hence explaining out of body experiences and astral projection. Well remember the DNA projection through energy your brainwave activity is actually 7hz while you dream, so your DNA is analyzing what is happening and sending signals through the energy wave radiating from your head back to you. So your DNA can communicate with another persons if you AP and then find the person. But you will need a very strong psychic connection with the person you are trying this with and will be a little bit easy if they can try to enter your dream at the time you enter yours or both of you do Astral Projection at the same time. Not really sure how to go about make this actually happen only had it happen once on accident. But you have to learn how to Astral Project which is kinda hard through sleep paralysis. But you can AP through meditation perhaps if you knew when this person was asleep then in the early morning did AP through mediation you could get in but again very hard. You would need to try it with someone that knows how to get lucid or do AP and is good a dream recall, what good is going in someones dream if they don't remember it when they wake up. And people only dream anywhere from 3 seconds to 15 minutes at a time in bursts usually for me like 3 to 4, 10 to 15 minute bursts. This why you may be lucid doing something then your vision fades and you find yourself doing something completely different. Well anyways I hope this helped I got my info from some David Wilcock videos. He's an author and has like 3 Ph.Ds so check out his 2012 enigma, and the free videos on his website DivineCosmos.com and look for him on youtube. PS I also have studied chemistry, biology, and quantum physics so this info is valid as shit, though it is just a theory a lot of it holds true but some parts can't be fully proved, just like evolution  :wink2:  There are these goggles out there that measure REM and flash a light in your eyes which is picked up in your dream to tell you, you're dreaming perhaps if the other person had one on and you had something telling you when it goes off you could know when to AP through mediation and enter the dream. Well I hope i helped a little bit, sweet dreams!

----------


## Immortal

> I believe that shared dreaming might be possible with some technique, but I dont think it should be in our top priorities. We should become adept dreamers first, with ability to control our dreams more etc. before even trying shared dreaming. 
> 
> As for the moral issues, I dont think its a problem. Someone who would intentionally rape someone in dreams for laughs would probably never have the emotional/psychic stability needed to actually do so. At least I hope not. Besides, the victim would probably just wake up.



 lol victim I think unless it happened by random chance, both parties would have to know whats going on and try to achieve it together. Personally I think if you are doing this for revenge there is a lot better things you can do, read Anarchist Cookbook it's got great ideas for revenge and physical/psychological trauma. But I think i have shared dreams with some other random person astral travelling too. As I told him about how awesome my dream is he insisted on telling me how this was his dream and that I was made up by him and then got into an argument about who dream it was and who was visiting who, quite funny actually. But we both conclude that is was neither of our dreams and we were both in someone elses dream lol

----------


## DreamBliss

When I went book shopping I discovered there are entire books on this subject. Look up, "Pathworking." Apparently this is a Kabalistic practice with roots in shamanism. Generally speaking a teacher or leader guides a student or students within their dreams. This can also be done astrally.
- DreamBliss

----------


## shadowofwind

I think there are moral issues with shared dreaming.  Influencing a less developed person's dream is akin to psychic pedophilia.  Its true what everybody says that its hard to do very much damage that way, but if you're able to do that sort of thing then I don't think its a complete non-issue.  Also, other people such as most eastern gurus or cult leaders can manipulate you a little bit in your dreams, so its something to be aware of if you come into contact with such people.  A couple of my first precognitive dreams were like that.

----------


## shadowofwind

> read Anarchist Cookbook it's got great ideas for revenge and physical/psychological trauma



I think your screen name has a stray 't' in it  :smiley:

----------

